
Social Network For Gamers - JMiao
http://www.gamervision.com/
======
JMiao
I'm curious how this stands a chance in light of XBOX Live and popular gaming
sites like Gamespot. Facebook has an ongoing petition for a "Favorite Games"
profile category, but I know that Gamespot has had a tough time getting people
to interact outside of commenting on news articles and previews.

Sort of bothered by the site's cluttered design -- the blog posts on the left
hand side are colored to look like cheesy, forgettable advertising.

~~~
queenpolyanna
Of course the advertising is forgettable there is no advertising.

------
far33d
Aren't the biggest social networks for gamers the games themselves? (at least
for MMOG)

~~~
JMiao
I definitely hear what you're saying (my background is in interactive
games)...aside from MMOs, this is another compelling reason why a unified
online framework like XBOX Live works so well.

Things like Gamervision are more focused on networks for gamer interests
("life outside of the game"), i.e. discussing things that matter to gamers.
There's another one specific to WOW called Rupture that is VC-backed and
founded by Shawn Fanning of Napster fame.

Again, I'm not defending things like Gamervision. I'm more keen about Raph
Koster's work.

